# I realized that I was really fat when....



## LurkingBBW (Oct 10, 2005)

I was lying on the couch and searching for my remote. Then I realized that it was sitting on my belly and I didn't even feel it! That's lots of belly fat! Now, it happens all of the time.

I can't polish my toenails anymore because my belly gets in the way and I can't reach them.


And you????????


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 10, 2005)

I realized that I was really fat when.... I was born.  

Luckily I can still reach my toenails around my belly, but only just. And I can tie or buckle my shoes, but with my belly in the way, I generally put on my slacks, then put on and tie my shoes, and then zip and fasten my slacks.

Okay, now I know. I realized that I was really fat when.... I began to have to try on cars for fit as much as for regular features. Butt room in the seats, belly and boob space behind the steering wheel etc. That's one reason I drive a Honda CRV. My belly just clears the steering wheel. Once climbing out of it I honked the horn with my breasts, and my husband reminds me about that sometimes when he compliments my "honkers".


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2005)

slightly related, the other night, i was so exhausted and playing with the clicker. it fell onto the floor and i was too lazy to get it--as a result, i watched about 3/4th of Dirty Dancing 2: Havana Nights. Such punishment! You ain't been officially lazy 'til you done watched Havana Nights instead of getting off the couch to find the remote!

But yeah, pedicures, forget it. Tying my shoes very comfortably? forget it. Maybe I need an FA to come over and tie them for me!


----------



## kennyg-uk (Oct 12, 2005)

Jes said:


> as a result, i watched about 3/4th of Dirty Dancing 2: Havana Nights. Such punishment!



lol - now that is laziness!


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2005)

kennyg-uk said:


> lol - now that is laziness!



i know, right? i was relating this story to a friend of mine via email and she came back with:

Dang, havana nights? DANG!

haha.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2005)

I realized I was really fat when....

.... I was running to catch up in a single file line and could hear my belly suddenly start slapping against my thighs so loudly that the people lining the hallway turned to see what the noise was coming from. I stopped trotting and *prayed* that no one knew it was me. That's when I knew.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 12, 2005)

I realized I was really fat when..

Short and sweet. Gym class + shower + shirtless + mean peers = me becoming aware of my man jugs at an early age.

*sigh* lol


----------



## dodo (Oct 13, 2005)

This one's a keeper, folks.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Oct 13, 2005)

dodo said:


> This one's a keeper, folks.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Oct 14, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> .... I was running to catch up in a single file line and could hear my belly suddenly start slapping against my thighs so loudly that the people lining the hallway turned to see what the noise was coming from. w.



My God, you just turned me on so much! Don't be embarrrassed. You're incredibly beautiful.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2005)

Judge_Dre said:


> My God, you just turned me on so much! Don't be embarrrassed. You're incredibly beautiful.



Ah, this was at a prestigious orchestral institution and the hallway was lined with overpaid musicians and managerial staff. Had it been a ballgame or some other thing I probably wouldn't have worried about it as much.

Thanks for the compliment Judge Dre!


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 14, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> I realized I was really fat when....
> 
> .... I was running to catch up in a single file line and could hear my belly suddenly start slapping against my thighs so loudly that the people lining the hallway turned to see what the noise was coming from. I stopped trotting and *prayed* that no one knew it was me. That's when I knew.


My belly gets a little slap-happy too when I run (not that I run much). Here's something really weird. I'm sure most of you jiggle when you walk, but after I passed the 400lb mark I've noticed that when I walk at a certain speed, the jiggles really intensify. If I walk a little slower or faster, it's just normal jiggles. But at that certain walking speed my fat bounces all over the place, to the point that it almost affects my balance. Sometimes when I get the jiggles I need to duck into the ladies room to adjust my bra. My engineer husband says it's due to harmonic resonance. Oh great, I've become one of his research projects!  Come to think of it, that's no bad thing if I can get a massage out of it while he studies the wave motion of my fat.


LurkingBBW said:


> I was lying on the couch and searching for my remote. Then I realized that it was sitting on my belly and I didn't even feel it! That's lots of belly fat! Now, it happens all of the time.


Sometimes when I'm lying on my back, my husband gently slaps my belly to watch the waves ripple across my belly fat. "Art, cut that out and get back to massaging my legs and feet!"


----------



## Charisa (Oct 15, 2005)

Not that I'm that fat (although I live in hope). But I've suddenly been reminded of my highschool boyfriend trying to lift me up (to my protests) and changing his grip, and trying again... and again.

My bare thighs have been known to make slapping noises against each other under my skirt. But they are easily my softest part.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 16, 2005)

You have Beautiful Nails, Jes! 

If I ever wanted to really pamper myself, I'd have my nails and my toes painted at a salon. Being in NYC, I can go to one on every single block!
But, I'm really bad at letting other people pamper me.

I know, it sounds silly! 

Well, next week I hear about my Xray results from my back...
Then maybe I'll get some hydro-therapy for my back.
I think that would be really good.

~Allie


----------

